# Hand carved easter bowl



## Twig Man (Apr 10, 2014)

I had a good time doing this one. It is painted with milk paint

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 12, 2014)

Okay, now that's pretty darned cool. I love it.
Did you carve the eggs too?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice work! I picked up a little milk pant today that I'm gonna slather on a few ugly bowls to see if I can spruce them up.


----------

